# Camera Question.



## ajohnson15 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking to upgrade from my T3 canon now to possibly a 60D or a 7D. As money is tight for me it came across my mind to buy a damaged one and get it repaired. Is this a good route to take or should i save up and buy a new one?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 23, 2012)

It depends on what is wrong with the damaged camera and what the cost of repair will be.
What is it that your T3 isn't doing for you? It's a very capable camera that you probably can make better use of with a little education.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2012)

The problem with a damaged unit is that even if its been assessed if it has yet not had any repairs done to it, you've no idea if there might be further damage inside or components needed for a full repair. You could well end up having little to no saving after you've invested in it and could even end up spending more than on a second hand unit if the repair work was found to be more extensive. 


If you want to get one cheaper consider the refurbished models - these are models refitted and fixed by Canon and put onto sale again (most are ex-demo units from shop stores). After that you've your regular second hand market of working camera bodies. 





I also fully second MLeeK's questions.


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> It depends on what is wrong with the damaged camera and what the cost of repair will be.
> What is it that your T3 isn't doing for you? It's a very capable camera that you probably can make better use of with a little education.


+1

Many people see upgrading to a better camera as a way to improve their photographs, only to be disappointed once they upgrade because their photos don't get any better.
The key to better photos is upgrading the photographer's knowledge and understanding of visual image composition and the technical aspects of doing photography.


----------



## Jeff_M (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ yup ^^


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you pro's should honestly create a thread showing the capabilities of entry level DSLR's.  That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## KmH (Sep 25, 2012)

Nikon D90, 18-55 mm kit lens, Nikon SB-800 & SB-600


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 25, 2012)

There used to be a great D40 thread somewhere that was full of awesome shots, but I haven't seen it for a very long time.  Someone should start a Rebel one.


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry for going off course but i've have seen way too many threads started on upgrading from the T3i or any entry level DSLR. I am still fairly new to photography since I only started almost a year ago but I don't feel I need to upgrade at all. I'm definitely not ready and i've done extensive reading and practicing.  Hell, I just cracked over the 7500 mark on my camera with at least 100 different subjects and events. Maybe the "wants" or misguided aspect of seeing professionals take stellar shots with high end gear outweighs the little voice and reason that says to wait it out.  Sorry for the rant and this wasn't directly at the OP or anything.


----------



## ajohnson15 (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe you guys are correct. I am in need of more photography education, and possibly just upgrading my lenses instead. I am currently in school but only in my first semester so all I currently have is youtube and this forum to assist me. I will look more into uppin my lenses vs my camera itself. I mean I do like my T3 but i would love a 7D but when the time comes where I can break bank for it i will but until then i will have to up my knowledge.


----------



## 2fastlx (Oct 1, 2012)

I've shot with a T3 for quite awhile. It's a great camera. You may consider buying a quality lens instead of a new body.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 2, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> Sorry for going off course but i've have seen way  too many threads  started on upgrading from the T3i or any entry level  DSLR. I am still  fairly new to photography since I only started almost a  year ago but I  don't feel I need to upgrade at all. I'm definitely not  ready and i've  done extensive reading and practicing.  Hell, I just  cracked over the  7500 mark on my camera with at least 100 different  subjects and events.  Maybe the "wants" or misguided aspect of seeing  professionals take  stellar shots with high end gear outweighs the  little voice and reason  that says to wait it out.  Sorry for the rant  and this wasn't directly  at the OP or anything.



I've got your two comments out of order here. First I'd like to commend  you on your good reason and wisdom. We do practice a discipline in which  the quality of the tools makes a difference, but only when they're  placed in skilled hands. If a photographer can't create an excellent  photo with a camera like the T3i then that photographer can't create an  excellent photo with any camera.



.SimO. said:


> I think you pro's should honestly create a thread  showing the capabilities of entry level DSLR's.  That would be pretty  awesome.



OK, so how about showing the capabilities of a compact P&S (albeit a  high-end model) -- who needs an entry level DSLR to take good photos?  These two photos are from my Samsung pocket compact and *not* from my Canon DSLR. If you have a T3i you should be able to do at least as well.

Joe




pops by apo lanthar, on Flickr





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

